# Type me?



## pastaextremist (Dec 27, 2015)

So. Pretty sure im SP, took a fourtypes thing and got SP, second NT so artisan or rational. In math class when i have a shitty teacher i stop listening because shes so incompetent i couldnt be bothered to try and deduct whatever the fuck shes saying so then i try to answer questions and i wont bother looking in the book or reading in prior notes because it confuses me because i only understand my way of thinking and not other peoples explanations. To solve the problem i dont know how to solve i see if it reminds me of an old algebraic problem or if i can combine terms and shit most of the time i cant figure it out at all and have to get help from INTJ and i scream at her for making me sound infantile for not understanding the question and she trys to help me by saying "so, 36/2 is.... What?" And she wants me to answer "18" but i think its dumb she does that cause i obviously already know what 36/2 is so just get to the next part of the question. Im not mathematical or scientific at all, i think if i had better teachers and more hands on literal work i could be but probably not and ive never been regarded as "smart" in my family, that was always INTJ. Im shit at all school i dont study because i think its boring and stupid and no amount of studying can reverse how much i dont understand whats going on, the only thing im good at and understand is Art and Psychology, i hate shakespeare and i dont understand why we teach it because its outdated and makes no fucking sense i can understand light metaphors but that shit. That shits ridiculous and then we analyze it in class and everyones like "oh he meant this" and im like, "what? He meant what? I didnt even know he said words there, i zoned out, i hate this class" i hate touchy feely stuff and i hate people touching me and getting in my personal space ive never had a girlfriend and ive only been asked out twice, both jokes by guys (too bad for them honestly they didnt know they were fake flirting with a lesbian what imbeciles) i dont even know if im afriad of intimacy because the most sexual experience ive ever had was two guys taking their shirts off in front of me on a rollercoaster in a state i didnt live in, my two main best friends in life i stopped being friends with (although i am mutual with one now) because one i came out to and told her i liked her (thats the mutual now) and one was a manipulative psycho maniac who makes me shudder everytime i see her face on social media. I more or less have 2 friends right now and the most i ever had was 6. Teachers like me, some teachers even still like me if im failing their class because my INFP art history teacher sympathizes with me. As a kid i was never even slightly girly but i wasnt a tomboy i was very neutral. I dont really have a super high IQ and consider myself to be average and im pretty beutral about that as well. I dont think i show my emotions but im not sure and im defintely not a feeler but sometimes its hard to relate to Ti which is my most likely dom cognitive function because im not a logician and Ti is always taken in that literal sense of "youre very smart" all my typing here sounds graceful because i can think it through and use complex vocabulary (which is one of my favorite things to do) but in real like all that comes out of my mouth is *fart noises*. In 7 hours of school i probably only say 50 words. I eat alone at lunch because my only friend does half virtual school and isnt there. I like eating alone, but it can sometimes get lonely, and i would never tell anyone that. I love to shit talk and gossip, i dont love to complain but if you ever catch me talking im most likely doing that. My version of staying up until 4 AM with a friend includes talking about my shitty teachers shitty friends and unsatisfactory life and how much better i know it will be even if i have to go through more shit which i know i will have to go through etc. i would t descrive myself as cerebral because i am not smart but i would descrude myself as cerebral because of the way that i think. I am always thinking, i am never talking, and this is why i am sometimes undecided if i have Ti or Fi but i think thats my Fe intruding and telling me maybe im not Ti i dont even know i feel like right now i most identify with ISTP but ive highly related to INFP on my more sensitive days although in retrospect it could have just been developed Fe and i cant be INTP cause im stupid af and im not ISFP because im not sensitive like that and maybe that not even accurate of ISFP i dont even know wtf!!! Who am i. This is ridiculously long im sorry, i just cannot type myself. Cognitive functions tests are always inconclusive and have Ti and Fi at the beginning which isnt possible. I feel like i have such a conflicting oersonality becausd i have most seriously considered INFP (although not anymore) versus ISTP which are so majorly different.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs (Sep 1, 2010)

Can't really tell. The functions are about how you process information, not really about likes and dislikes. This is why people end up mistyped. The other reason is people look at the stereotypes too much, which aren't representative of a type...just exaggerations. What I would do is actually read up on the cognitive functions. Below is a link to a fairly summed up version of the 8 functions. From there, find what your two highest ranked functions are and what your two lowest ranked functions are. 

If You’re Confused About Your Myers-Briggs Personality Type, Read This: An Intro To Cognitive Functions | Thought Catalog


----------

